# Illega????



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Hab so ne Frage und zwar ist es eigentlich illegal wenn ich mit meinem Pc, der sowohl E-donkey mit n paar files wie alben und Filmen als auch mit Kazza und Audiogalaxy und so zur Polizei zu gehehen, um anzeige gegen einen0190 Proveider auf grund eines Dailers zu machen?????


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

Filme und Lieder sind kein Problem. Die darfst Du aktuell für private Zwecke kopieren. Programme würde ich nicht auf dem Rechner lassen...


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Aha, cool danke!! 
Und du meinst das ich alle Programme die gesaugt wunden löschen soll?


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

Nein.
Ich meine dass Du gar keine Programme saugen sollst.

Du kannst Fragen fragen...


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Ach komm! 
Manchmal wird man einfach dazu verleitet 
Aber schon richtig wir müßen ja die Wirtschaft ankurbeln gell


----------



## SprMa (19 Januar 2003)

Naja, das mit den Filmen und der Musik ist auch nicht "astrein".
Ich wiederspreche Heiko ja nur ungern, aber:
- *ja*, ich darf mir von Videos und Musik, die ich besitze (Sicherheits-)Kopien machen
- *ja*, ich darf sogar bis zu sieben Stück machen und die im Freundes und Bekannten-Kreis verschenken (hier ein besonderes Augenmerk auf das unentgeltliche Handeln)
- *nein*, ich darf keine Kopien anfertigen und diese dann an eine "unbestimmte Anzahl" von Leuten zur Verfügung stellen; auch die Argumentation "alle im P2P-Netz sind meine Freunde" zählt hier nicht.

Die Kopien für Freunde und Bekannt bezieht sich eindeutig auf "enge Freunde" (namentlich bekannt) und "nahe Verwandte" (also nicht der Stiefbruder des Mannes meiner Cousine dritten Grades, den ich noch nie in meinem Leben gesehen habe)

Wenn ich also in einem P2P-Netz Video- oder Musik-Kopien "share", dann verstoße ich in Deutschland gegen das Urheberrechtsgesetz (UrhG).

Wobei gerade eine Novellierung des UrhG im gären ist, die mir die ersten beiden genannten Punkte auch noch entziehen will. Man wird abwarten müssen, was da kommt.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> - *nein*, ich darf keine Kopien anfertigen und diese dann an eine "unbestimmte Anzahl" von Leuten zur Verfügung stellen; auch die Argumentation "alle im P2P-Netz sind meine Freunde" zählt hier nicht.


Sahst Du mich das behaupten? 

Er wollte wissen was mit seinen Filmen/Lieder auf der Festplatte los ist. Und die sind grundsätzlich als legal einzustufen.


----------



## SprMa (19 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Sahst Du mich das behaupten?
> Er wollte wissen was mit seinen Filmen/Lieder auf der Festplatte los ist. Und die sind grundsätzlich als legal einzustufen.



Das ist richtig. Aber wenn ca. 1,4 GB an Videos und Musik in einem "Shared"- oder "Outgoing"-Verzeichnis liegen, dann wird sich die Polizei schon ihre Gedanken machen... (könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen)


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2003)

Jo die können ja auch eigentlich net wissen ob ich z.B. die ganzen MP3'S gerippt hab oder gezogen.
Aber überprüfen die den Pc dann so richtig? Ich mein jetzt sogar die Reg. und so???

Besser ist also die ganzen Programme zum sharen zu löschen gell?


----------



## SprMa (19 Januar 2003)

Am besten ist es, sich an die Gesetze zu halten.

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, daß "wenn der Computer schon mal da ist..." der Rechner von der Polizei genauer angeschaut wird.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

Latürnich untersuchen die Deinen PC. Die suchen einen Dialer. Meinst Du, der kommt mit ner weißen Fahne raus?


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Stimmt!

Glaub auch net das der sich freihwillig ergeben wird!! 
Aber dei werden doch sicher auch misstrauisch wenn auf m Pc eigentlich gar nichts gescheites drauf ist oder?


----------



## SprMa (19 Januar 2003)

*wegschmeiß*
Dann wär's ja einfach...


Matthias


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Ne mein Pc liegt mir zu sehr am Herzen als das ich ihn wegwerfen würde!!!


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Aber warum hat so gut wie jeder Kazza und e-donkey wenn es sooo ilegal ist files zu sharen???


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

Warum schmeißen alle ihre Kippen auf den Bürgersteig?
Warum fahren 60 % der Autofahrer ohne Gurt?
Warum gibts so viele Ladendiebe?


----------



## virenscanner (19 Januar 2003)

> ...wenn es sooo ilegal ist files zu sharen???


Nun, "Freeware" und "Open Source Projekte" kann man (i.A.) sharen, das ist nicht illegal.


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Ihr habt ja eigentlich schon recht 

Aber Ihr zahlrt also lieber hunderte von euro anstatt danz bequem mal kurz was zu ziehen?


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

Mach mal ein Beispiel: was lohnt sich als zu "ziehen"?


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Findet ihr net das Firmen wie z.B. Microsoft oft auch mit den Preisen für ihre Produkte übertreiben???


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Nur mal so n Beispiel:

Jemand hat nen Scanner gekauf und ist voll hapy aber er stellt fest das dasProgramm das dabei ist der reinste schrott ist!!!
jedoch weiß er net so genau was für n Programm jetzt die richtige für ihn ist da er eigentlich sein Bilder auch prof. Verwalten und archivieren will und sie auch presentieren muss brauch er ein gutes=teures Programm

Sol er sich jetzt eins nach dem anderen kaufen, weil ihm zwar die shareware gefallen hat aber die vollversion net das verspricht was er sich vorgestellt hat??? 

Oder geht er kurz mal mit seinem dsl zugang n paar programme downloaden und schauen was zu ihn passT??


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

...oder er nimmt GIMP


----------



## jigga125 (19 Januar 2003)

Sorry aber was ist GIMP?


----------



## SprMa (20 Januar 2003)

The GIMP
(The *G*NU *I*mage *M*anipulation *P*rogram)

Guckst du hier: http://www.gimp.org

Meiner Erfahrung nach (fast) der gleiche Funktionsumfang wie Adobe Photoshop dafür mit einem entscheidenden Vorteil: 's kost nix!


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2003)

achso nene hab genug scan programme DAnke!! 

War nur so n Beispiel!!!


----------

